# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Sabina, domestic robot, Puebla, Mexico

## Airicist

Designer - Eduardo Morales Manzanares

Article "Sabina, A Robot Domestic Learns When You Show Her"

April 2, 2015

----------

